# Whats up, new from Idaho!



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! It definitely picks up more in winter.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks for the welcome


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new too and I know exactly what you mean by "the itch"! I just bought my first snowboard and snow gear so every day that I walk into my room I look at it and wish it was winter 

I joined the forum for the exact same reason as you lol as for now, all I can do is just watch snowboarding videos on YouTube


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

2011Stevens said:


> I'm new too and I know exactly what you mean by "the itch"! I just bought my first snowboard and snow gear so every day that I walk into my room I look at it and wish it was winter
> 
> I joined the forum for the exact same reason as you lol as for now, all I can do is just watch snowboarding videos on YouTube


sir, i truly and honestly feel bad for you, being forced to snowboard in Nebraska. I just googled nebraska ski hills because i couldnt fathom that existing, and i see that you have 200 verticle ft, TWO HUNDRED!!! Come ski out west, you will never leave. But its great you love it enough to go roaming the internet for your snowboard fix in july. Just 4-5 more months to go:laugh:


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for your empathy haha yea the closest thing we have to a mountain is Mount Crescent (I call it Crescent Hill) and it's a good place if you're barely beginning. It's only an hour away from where I'm going to college so it's not that bad. I'm going to practice buttering and riding goofy around there lol

As for snowboarding in the west, trust me I knowwww! I miss it so much  the first time I went was 2 years ago at Breckinridge and I actually didn't get to use that mountain to the fullest extent because I just fell on my butt a lot. Then I went to Mount Crescent a couple times, and this past spring break I went to Steamboat and that was amazing. So this year we're going to try out Winter Park, CO and we rented a slope side condo! Plus I have my first new snowboard (No more stupid rental gear! ) so I am super pumped about this season!!! Ahhh just a few more months...

Oh and I saw something on YouTube that I took interest in... Since I live in a small town with a lot of country roads I'm going to try something to the effect of wake boarding except with a snowboard and SUV hahaha I'll use the ditches as ramps!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

2011Stevens said:


> Oh and I saw something on YouTube that I took interest in... Since I live in a small town with a lot of country roads I'm going to try something to the effect of wake boarding except with a snowboard and SUV hahaha I'll use the ditches as ramps!


So in the winter your going to put a rope on the back of your car and get towed around the street? I could see how that could work for urban spots and rails, but for just riding around and carving? Lol i couldnt imagine that being fun for too long. Also wont that destroy your brand new snowboard


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So in the winter your going to put a rope on the back of your car and get towed around the street? I could see how that could work for urban spots and rails, but for just riding around and carving? Lol i couldnt imagine that being fun for too long. Also wont that destroy your brand new snowboard


Yea I was planning on doing that but now that you mention it, it might ruin my board... lol I'll try it out a few times and if it sucks then I'll try to ride some hills around town! But there's no rails around my place either


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

look into a banshee bungee. You can make some jib stuff in your yard and no need to have a hill.

I know what you mean about vertically challenged geography. Our hills aren't huge but it's what we have to ride.

Welcome both of you.
I've been watching my Snowboard Addiction videos and practicing my spins in the basement. This is how I get my fix. 101* here today not hot for some parts of the country but hot for my area. We haven't had triple digits in years.

Welcome


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

slyder said:


> look into a banshee bungee. You can make some jib stuff in your yard and no need to have a hill.
> 
> I know what you mean about vertically challenged geography. Our hills aren't huge but it's what we have to ride.
> 
> ...


Yea it's a tough world out there for the avid snowboarder living on the flat lands... 
haha and thanks for the welcoming us! I put on my snowboard today *I still have no boots :/* and jumped around my room lol I'll have to try doing 180's and 360's because I've never landed one :dunno: I'm jealous of you because it constantly hits the triple digits here!

Also thanks for showing me the banshee thing! I'll have to see about the banshee thing because I don't have a big back yard and I don't fully understand how it works yet lol I'll search up on it later tonight


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

He is a quick link but tons of them on Youtube

Banshee bungee snowboarding

Another banshee bungee clip

I'm gonna try this this year too


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

The bungees are cool, but a bit expensive. For my winter front yard jib set up I just build a wooden drop in ramp from the bed of my truck


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea the bungees are a little bit expensive and I might do something like the truck bed drop off but I definitely saw some kind of pulley system that used a machine instead of a bungee. Anyone ever seen it?

I'll have to wait till it snows to see what kind of terrain I'm dealing with around town because I've never paid attention to my surroundings in this tiny place haha but from what I've seen there's not too much :/ I'll probably build a ramp at the bottom of a overpass, on a natural grass hill of course lol as for rails and stuff, there's none that I've seen.


----------

